# Tandem trike i.d.?



## KingSized HD (Oct 21, 2017)

Hoping someone can help with this one- Maybe approx age & value? I've never seen a two seater trike, or stirrup brake trike. Any opinions whether sprocket is 1/2" pitch or not? Looked wider to me but not 1"??
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

Awesome find! I've never seen one of these. Looks 1930's to me but could be wrong. Very cool piece though!


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 7, 2017)

Possibly 40’s - 50’s 
Definetly Looks to be from overseas.  
Hard to place definite value but based on bicycles 
Items not from USA typically have less demand 
And or value here.  
Definetly cool piece 
Good luck with research.  
Mark


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately it was auctioned and I missed it. I thought it looked cool too.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear you missed it. I just found out it's a Tri-ang tandem based on this ebay listing, though this one is missing the front brake assembly: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...d=322869472451&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Dave


----------

